# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Ateizmi

## albani1

Kam hapur me pare nje teme ku u mbyll dhe kjo nuk me dha mundesine te shpreh nje mendim te cilin e mbeshtes me argumenta.

Gjithsesi nuk dua te ofendoj askend dhe nuk dua te filloj nje dicka nga e para


Shpesh u thuhet besimtareve se ata jane injorante per shkak se nuk jane Ateist.
A nuk eshte kjo fjale nje paragjykim ?
A nuk eshte nje fjali ofenduese kjo?
A nuk eshte kjo thenie nje injoranci ne kuptimin e nje argumenti fallso ose te kote?

Sepse nuk mund te thuash per dike qe eshte injorant per faktin se nuk eshte i te njetjit mendim me ty

Por pretendohet se mqns Ateistet na paskan argumente llogjike dhe besimtaret nuk na paskan kjo perben nje fakt per Ateistet.

Une respektoj Ateistet sepse jane njerez si une me ndjenja dhe zemer dhe shpirt, por nuk mund te bie dakort me ta ne lidhje me Perendine.

Nje Ateist shpall qe nuk ka Zot.
Dhe ku bazohet ai per kete?
DARVINI- teorite e DARVINIT
Nuk ka teori tjeter ku te bazohet.

Por pikepyetja primare e kesaj baze eshte se ajo ngelet vetem nje teori e cila nuk eshte faktuar asnjehere.
Nese kjo teori eshte faktuar , le te sillen faktet me te cilat eshte faktuar kjo teori. 
Por ne fakt pretendohet se jane fakte disa gjera qe dihen por jane interpretuar ne menyra te ndryshme.

DIkush kur shikon disa racash qensh mendon dhe thote se ketu paska ndodhur evolucion , por nuk kupton se ky eshte vetem nje interpretim , sepse ata qen te racave te ndryshme qener jane.

Kjo ishte vetem nje shembull.

Gjithsesi nuk dua te sjell nje teme kunder Ateismit por te sjell nje te kuptuar te ri ne lidhje me Atreismin.

Ateizmi eshte nje fe e cila e interpreton ne menyren e vete filimin e jetes dhe egzistencen e cdo gjeje.

Eshte thene diku ne kete forum qe feja duhet t ekete patjeter nje Qenie supreme qe adhurohet ose disa qenie supreme.

Por une do te parashtroja faktin qe kjo nuk eshte aspak e vertete .
Si i behet me fene Budiste qe nuk ka asnje qenie supreme qe duhet adhuruare?

Le te mendojme nje here per pak minuta dhe ta shikojme kete gje ne kete pikpamje.

Do te zbulojme gjera qe nuk i kishim menduar me pare.

Per mua Ateizmi ngelet nje fe.

----------


## RiGerta

Nuk eshte e drejt qe ne te krijojme bindje sipas asaj qe vrejme dhe ta etiketojme dike si ateist. Ata vet e dijne per veten e tyre dhe kane te drejt te besojne ne bindjet e tyre.
Njoh njerez qe nuk besojne ne Zot, por ama ne momente te veshtira, me vetedije apo pa te, kerkojne ndihmen e Zotit.Kete nuk e kuptoj-si  ateistet ndjejne fuqine e perendise vetem kur ndjehen te ligeshtuar, kur i godet ndonje semundje apo tragjedi? Dua te them diçka duke u munduar qe te mos paragjykoj: Besimtari
1. kurre nuk eshte vetem, 
2.shpirterisht eshte me i pasur dhe 
3.gjithmone e mban shpresa. 
Mund te jene keto tri gjera qe e dallojne besimtarin nga ateisti.

----------


## albani1

> Nuk eshte e drejt qe ne te krijojme bindje sipas asaj qe vrejme dhe ta etiketojme dike si ateist. Ata vet e dijne per veten e tyre dhe kane te drejt te besojne ne bindjet e tyre.
> Njoh njerez qe nuk besojne ne Zot, por ama ne momente te veshtira, me vetedije apo pa te, kerkojne ndihmen e Zotit.Kete nuk e kuptoj-si  ateistet ndjejne fuqine e perendise vetem kur ndjehen te ligeshtuar, kur i godet ndonje semundje apo tragjedi? Dua te them diçka duke u munduar qe te mos paragjykoj: Besimtari
> 1. kurre nuk eshte vetem, 
> 2.shpirterisht eshte me i pasur dhe 
> 3.gjithmone e mban shpresa. 
> Mund te jene keto tri gjera qe e dallojne besimtarin nga ateisti.




Po eshte e vertete qe e ndjen shpesh mbrojtjen e Zotit por nuk i jep rendesi ndoshta mgjeithese ka raste qe shume Ateiste jane kthyer ne besim te Zoti per shkak te asaj qe kane perjetuar Zotin ne jetet e tyre , jo vetem emocionalisht por edhe ne menyre fizike ne kuptimin qe kane pare doren e Zotit se si i ka mbrojtur.

Por une nuk jam vetem i ketij mendimi por gjithashtu edhe ne ate qe kur nje Ateist eshte i lumtur ai po perjeton perseri nje ndjenje qe eshte nga Perendia.

Lumturi nuk eshte te vrasesh kjo do te ishte cmenduri dhe jo lumturi por lumturi eshte te perjetosh gjera qe vijne ne jeten tende sepse ke perfitur dicka , te pakten kjo ndodh shpesh me lumturine e nje njeriu sepse njerezit pavaresisht besimit qe kane jane egoiste ne natyre por kur te provojne se lumturi eshte te japesh cdo kush do te lumturohet edhe me shume.

E bukura eshte se kjo eshte nje fakt , ka me shume lumnturi kur jep se sa kur merr . Kjo eshte fakt dhe mund te provohet ne jeten e perditeshme.
Por e bukura eshte se ky fakt e ka zanafillen ne bibel dhe jo ne njeriun.
Kjo eshte nje fakt tjeter qe bibla eshte fjala e Zotit, edhe pse Ateisti si person nuk e njeh biblen si fjala e Zotit ai mund te provoje te vertetat qe shkruhen aty dhe te shikoje se sa te verteta te bukura jane.

----------


## Marduk

Besomni qeto postime qe i keni ba dej tash nuk po perputhen me Ateizmin e Vertet se si mendohet ose pranohet Ateizmi tek nje njeri. Ju e keni bisedu me nje menyr se si ju e mendoni Ateizmin. Kurse une ate qe e pash ju nuk dini pre Ateizmin asgje. Dhe i keni mar Shembujt te thjesht se si ju i mendoni dhe jo se si i mendojn Ateistat. Kjo e humb mendimin negativ ndaj Ateizmit. Kshtu qe s'po mbetet me bisedu kurgje ketu. Ne qoftese nuk pritoni hidhjani nje sy Ateizmint ne kryeteme gjithashtu edhe Kuranit dhe Bibles per Kontradiktat. Pastaj ejani e bisedojm te gjithe se bashku, perderisa nuk keni zgjidhje per Librat e Shenjt atehere cfar mbetetet te bisedojm per Ateizmin?

----------


## albani1

> Besomni qeto postime qe i keni ba dej tash nuk po perputhen me Ateizmin e Vertet se si mendohet ose pranohet Ateizmi tek nje njeri. Ju e keni bisedu me nje menyr se si ju e mendoni Ateizmin. Kurse une ate qe e pash ju nuk dini pre Ateizmin asgje. Dhe i keni mar Shembujt te thjesht se si ju i mendoni dhe jo se si i mendojn Ateistat. Kjo e humb mendimin negativ ndaj Ateizmit. Kshtu qe s'po mbetet me bisedu kurgje ketu. Ne qoftese nuk pritoni hidhjani nje sy Ateizmint ne kryeteme gjithashtu edhe Kuranit dhe Bibles per Kontradiktat. Pastaj ejani e bisedojm te gjithe se bashku, perderisa nuk keni zgjidhje per Librat e Shenjt atehere cfar mbetetet te bisedojm per Ateizmin?


E njejta gje eshte per ty Marduk edhe ti e shikon biblen dhe besimin ne nje menyre qe per besimtaret eshte e gabuar.
Une e shikoj ne menyre te gabuar Ateizmin sipas teje dhe ti e shikon ne menyre te gabuar krishterimin sipas meje.

Prandaj mendoj se ka vend per te diskutuar, 
Une i kam lexuar ato tema qe ti ke thene dhe kam pare pasaktesi ne cdo lloj aspekti per shkak te paditurise biblike ( nuk flas per kuranin se nuk e njoh mire).

Ndoshta nuk te pelqen ty si Ateist qe une mendoj ashtu per Ateizmin por edhe mua nuk me pelqen qe ti te mendosh keq per biblen . 
Keto nuk jane argumenta

Keto jane menyra interpretimi.

Keshtu kam thene edhe une me pare.

Se Ateistet i shikojne dia gjera sipas menyres se tyre te interpretimit , por kjo nuk do te thote se kane te drejte.

Ne fund te dunfit besimtaret kane sjele me shume argumenta bindese per egzistencen e Zotit nderkohe qe Ateistet nuk kane sjelle asnje argument ose fakt per mos egzistencen e Tij.

Por gjithsesi ketu nuk jemi ne lufte.
Por periqemi qe te bindim njeri tjetrin por ne kete duhet ta bejm per te miren e njeri tjetrit jo per tu tallur me njeri tjetrin.

Shume persona ketu qofte nga ana e Ateisteve qofte nga ana e besimtareve kane qene talles . Kjo nuk eshte e mire

Shpresoj qe diksutimet mes tyre te jene konstruktive.

----------


## Marduk

Une po pajtona me ty se ka edhe asi raste qe ka shperndarje te foljes se flliqt por ato mue me kan ardh nga Besimtart njeher pastaj une ja kam kthye ne Temat tjera e kjo e ka humb Debatin cdo kush qe u kap per mue. Sepse nuk kan pas fakte rreth ekzistencen se Zotit ose jan nxan ngusht me nje ane dhe s'kan dit se si te shpetojm nga Argumenti i paster qe e kam treguar, per ate me ka ardh ofendimi dhe pastaj edhe une ja kam kthy ne ate menyr qe dikush ma ka ba mue me heret...por le ta lejme anash ate gje...

Une per Krishterimin di me te thane vetem nje gje: Hin ne Temen Kontradikte dhe Absurditet ne Bibel dhe shtjelloj kontradiktat qe jan ndermjet Kapitujve. Une kurgja nuk po kerkoj me shum prej teje vetem shtjelloj ato stergabime t'mdhaja ne Bibel. Se ti eshte fakt qe e mendon Biblen si te ardhur prej vet Dores se Zotit por me ato kontradikta qe jan ai per mendimin tem nuk quhet ZOT. Edhe Besimtart qe po thu kan pas fakte me shum se sa Ateistet eshte poenta qe eshte ma e leht Besimi se sa mendimi se ti ne qoftese ja fillon te mendosh se si vjen ZOTI ne mendjet tona ose si na perceptohet qe kur jemi femij ti ki me e pas nje bindje shum te ndryshme per Zotin se si eshte shkruajt ne Kuran dhe Bibel. Ne menyren Psikologjike besom se ki me ndrru mendim teper t'mdhaja sa qe ti ki me dal ne konkluzione me vetveten tane por vetem ne qoftese MENDON. 

Pra kejt cka po du prej teje eshte vetem nje shtjellim t'madh me ja dhan Bibles te ato kontradikta, ose qe don ti une ti postoj edhe ketu vetem ti me arrit qe te kete nje zgjidhje per ato Kapituj.

Me t'mira.

----------


## albani1

> Une po pajtona me ty se ka edhe asi raste qe ka shperndarje te foljes se flliqt por ato mue me kan ardh nga Besimtart njeher pastaj une ja kam kthye ne Temat tjera e kjo e ka humb Debatin cdo kush qe u kap per mue. Sepse nuk kan pas fakte rreth ekzistencen se Zotit ose jan nxan ngusht me nje ane dhe s'kan dit se si te shpetojm nga Argumenti i paster qe e kam treguar, per ate me ka ardh ofendimi dhe pastaj edhe une ja kam kthy ne ate menyr qe dikush ma ka ba mue me heret...por le ta lejme anash ate gje...
> 
> Une per Krishterimin di me te thane vetem nje gje: Hin ne Temen Kontradikte dhe Absurditet ne Bibel dhe shtjelloj kontradiktat qe jan ndermjet Kapitujve. Une kurgja nuk po kerkoj me shum prej teje vetem shtjelloj ato stergabime t'mdhaja ne Bibel. Se ti eshte fakt qe e mendon Biblen si te ardhur prej vet Dores se Zotit por me ato kontradikta qe jan ai per mendimin tem nuk quhet ZOT. Edhe Besimtart qe po thu kan pas fakte me shum se sa Ateistet eshte poenta qe eshte ma e leht Besimi se sa mendimi se ti ne qoftese ja fillon te mendosh se si vjen ZOTI ne mendjet tona ose si na perceptohet qe kur jemi femij ti ki me e pas nje bindje shum te ndryshme per Zotin se si eshte shkruajt ne Kuran dhe Bibel. Ne menyren Psikologjike besom se ki me ndrru mendim teper t'mdhaja sa qe ti ki me dal ne konkluzione me vetveten tane por vetem ne qoftese MENDON. 
> 
> Pra kejt cka po du prej teje eshte vetem nje shtjellim t'madh me ja dhan Bibles te ato kontradikta, ose qe don ti une ti postoj edhe ketu vetem ti me arrit qe te kete nje zgjidhje per ato Kapituj.
> 
> Me t'mira.




DO te ishte mire te fillojme ketu avash avash me nje nga nje nese ke mundesi ti postosh ketu.
Te merremi me keto kontradikta nje per nje jo me te gjitha pernjehere.

Respekte.

----------


## Marduk

Po Alban urdhno e spjegomi se cka eshte puna e Abrahamit se nuk po e kuptoj urdhno zberthej:

Sa shumë fëmijë Abrahamit ka pas?

Abrahami kishte vetëm një djalë.

Hebrenjve 11:17
Me anë të besimit Abrahami, kur ai u përpoq, ofroi Isakun, ... djalin e tij të vetëmlindurin.

Zanafilla 22:02
Merr tani birin tënd, birin tënd të vetëm Isakun, ... dhe të ofrojë atë atje për olokaustin.

Abrahami kishte më shumë se një djalë.

Zanafilla 16:15
Kështu Agari i lindi një djalë me Abrahamin: dhe Abrami i vuri emrin djalit të tij, që Agari kishte lindur, Ismael.

Zanafilla 21:2-3
Dhe Sara u ngjiz dhe lindi një djalë me Abrahamin është pleqërinë e tij .... Dhe Abrahami ia vuri atij Is-hakun.

Zanafilla 25:1-2
Pastaj Abrahami mori një grua, dhe emri i saj ishte Keturahut. Dhe ajo Zimramin lindi, dhe Jokshanin, Medanin, Madianin, Ishbakun dhe Shuahin.

Galatasve 4:22
Abrahami kishte dy djem, një nga një grua-lidhje, dhe tjetri nga një grua e lirë.

.

----------


## albani1

Se pari faleminderit qe pranove te diskutosh.
Doja te dija qe nese ti ke lexuar biblen vete apo ke lexuar vetem disa vargje qe i ke pare ketu ne forum te Ateizmit per efekt kontadikte?

Duke pare keto vargje dhe duke i marre ashtu nje nga nje do te duket sikur bibla ka gabime ose kontradikta. Por nese i shikojme me mire keto vargje me gjithe pasazhin perkates dhe po te hetojme me kujdes ne bibel sikur te ishim studius ne lidhje me personin e Perendise do te kishte nje kuptim me te qarte.

Une besoj se kjo puna e Abrahamit nuk eshte kontradikte por nje interpretim.
Nqs e njohim biblen dhe kulturen e bibles atehere do te kuptojme edhe ato qe bibla thote.Bibla eshte shkrojtur ne nje kulture te tille qe per ne nuk eshte shume e njohur si Shqipetar.
Bibla eshte fjale e Zotit por e frymezuar nga Ai por eshte shkrojtur nga dore njerezore.
Bibla nuk pretendon te kete rene nga qielli sic pretendon kurani . Pastaj qe dicka te jete hyjnore nuk kekrohet qe te kete rene nga qielli keshtu ne menyre misterioze. Perendia perdor njerez ne bibel dhe jane njerezit e Perendise ata qe e shkruajne biblen ne kohera te ndryshme. Nuk eshte e thene qe dicka qe se kuptojme ne si shqipetare eshte e gabuar. Nuk eshte e thene qe dicka qe ne si njerez te koheve te sotme nuk e kuptojme te jete e gabuar.

Ka menyra te ndryshme te te kuptuarit te gjerave dhe kjo nuk do te thote se jane gabim.

Psh shqipetaret kur ndodh nje vdekje per respekt te familjes qe i ka ndodhur fatkeqesia do te fikin tv dhe cdo lloj muzike. Por ne amerike ndryshon puna atje kendohet kenga ''Sa hir madheshtor''. A dmth kjo se e kane gabim amerikanet? Jo ata ate kulture kane. Ne shqipetaret kemi kulture tjeter. Kush eshte kultura me e mire? Nuk ka kulture me te mire , te gjitha kulturat kane brenda vetes dicka te mire .

Keshtu eshte puna edhe me shprehjet qe ne lexojme ne bibel.
Abrahamit i ishte premtuar nje djale--Zanafilla 15:5 Perendia i thote se ai qe do te dale nga e perbrendshmja e Abrahamit do te jete trashegimtar i tij.
Pra Zoti i premton nje trashegimtar. Por jo nje qe do te linde brenda shtepise se Abrahamit ( ndonje sherbetor ose skllav) por nga fara e Abrahamit dhe barku i Sares. Perendia e konsidronte jo trashegimtar ate qe do te lindte nga nje burr tjeter ose nje grua tjeter pervec Abrahamit dhe Sares.

Por cfare beri Sara? Ajo nuk pati besim dhe e shtyu burrin e saj te shkonte tek Agari tek nje skllave. Por Perendia kish thene qe jo bir i ndonje tjetere por vetem biri i te lires i sares jo i skllaves . Pra nuk do te ishte trashegimtar biri i skllaves qe lindi sipas mishit jo sipas premtimit.---- Zanafilla  16:2

Perendia ja perserit premtimin Abrahamit tek zanafilla 17:1-8 Por eshte duke i thene se do ta bente baba te nje shumice kombesh dhe madje baba te frytshem. Perendia i premton se do te jete Peendia i pasardheseve te tij dhe ata do te jene populli i Tij. Perendia i premton Abrahamit se do te banoje ne vendin qe do ti jepte si trashegimi atij dhe pasardhesve te tij. 
Por lind pyetja a ishte trashegimtar iIsmaeli?JO
Ismaeli nuk ishte trashegimtar.Por vetem ai qe do te lindte prej Abrahamit dhe Sares do te ishte trashegimtar dhe pasardhesit  e tij. 
Kete premtim Zoti e ben edhe ndaj Sares tek zanafilla 18:10
Perendia i premton Sares se ajo do te linde nje djale dhe ai do te sihte trashegimtari.
Lexojme tek Zanafilla 20:12-13 se Perendia e lejoi Ismalein te largohej sepse nuk do te ishte trashegimtar i emrit te Abrahamit por vetem Isaku do te ishte trashegimtar i emrit te Abrahamit dhe si pasoj edhe i tokes se premtuar dhe i pasurive te abrahamit . Per kete aresye Isaku quhet si djali i vetmlindur  sepse eshte i vetmi trashegimtar i ermit te Abrahamit.Ismalei nuk ishte trashegimtar i emrit te Abrahamit , por Perendia eshte i hirshem dhe nuk e mohon krijesen e Tij Perendia nuk kishte bere asnje gabim por Abrahami dhe Sara bene gabim , Megjithate Zoti kujdeset edhe per Ismalein duke e bere edhe ate te shumohej dhe duke nxjerre edhe nga ai nje komb .
Por vetem Iskau do te trashegonte emrin e abrahamit dhe keshtu do te ishte i vetmlindur bir prej abrahamit qe trashegonbte emrin e Abrahamit.
Kjo eshte nje menyre se si i shikon gjerat bibla dhe Zoti. A ka apo jo padrejtesi tek Zoti kjo eshte teme tjeter por ketu shikojme qe nuk ka kontradikte ne bibel per shkak te nje shprehje qe nuk mund te kuptohet sot sipas menyres qe ne mendojme sot .



> Po Alban urdhno e spjegomi se cka eshte puna e Abrahamit se nuk po e kuptoj urdhno zberthej:
> 
> Sa shumë fëmijë Abrahamit ka pas?










> Abrahami kishte vetëm një djalë.
> 
> Hebrenjve 11:17
> Me anë të besimit Abrahami, kur ai u përpoq, ofroi Isakun, ... djalin e tij të vetëmlindurin.


Pse quhet i vetem lindur? Kam shpjeguar me larte , plus qe po te shikojme nuk mohohet aspak se abrahami kishte edhe bij te jtere por ka nje dallim mes atij qe ka lindur prej sares dhe atyre qe kane lindur prej grave te tjera. Isaku do te trashegonte emrin e Abrahamit kurse te tjeret jo. 
Edhe me Krishtin nes e shikon ne bibel thuhet se eshte i vetemlindur Bir prej Atit . Perendia ka lindur edhe bij te tjere ne aspektin shpirteror , qe jane te krishteret te cilet jane lindur nga Fryma por Jezusi eshte ndryshe nga yte krishteret . Ka nje dallim mes Jezusit dhe kristianeve prandaj quhet i vetemlindur Jezusi sepse eshte Ai qe trashegoi cdo gje dhe qe kete trashegim ia dha kishes.Kisha nuk e mori trashegimin direkt nga Ati por nga Krishti .



> Zanafilla 22:02
> Merr tani birin tënd, birin tënd të vetëm Isakun, ... dhe të ofrojë atë atje për olokaustin


eshte shpjeguar me larte.










> Abrahami kishte më shumë se një djalë.
> 
> Zanafilla 16:15
> Kështu Agari i lindi një djalë me Abrahamin: dhe Abrami i vuri emrin djalit të tij, që Agari kishte lindur, Ismael.


E shpjeguar me larte. Ismaeli nuk ishte trashegimtar i emrit te Abrahamit prandaj nuk quhet si i vetemlindur por eshte lindur nga mishi jo nga premtimi . Zoti nuk premtoi se Abrahami do te kishte nje femije prej skllaves por prej Sares. Isaku ishte bir i premtimit kurse Ismalei jo.






> Zanafilla 21:2-3
> Dhe Sara u ngjiz dhe lindi një djalë me Abrahamin është pleqërinë e tij .... Dhe Abrahami ia vuri atij Is-hakun.


Kete e ke pare gabim se behet fjale per Isakun, birin e premtimit.








> Zanafilla 25:1-2
> Pastaj Abrahami mori një grua, dhe emri i saj ishte Keturahut. Dhe ajo Zimramin lindi, dhe Jokshanin, Medanin, Madianin, Ishbakun dhe Shuahin.


Edhe keta nuk ishi bij te premtimit por te mishit dmth qe ishte nje mekat i Abrahamit ose nje veper e drejtuar nga menyra e te menduarit te Abrahamit jo e drejtuar nga Zoti.







> Galatasve 4:22
> Abrahami kishte dy djem, një nga një grua-lidhje, dhe tjetri nga një grua e lire


Ketu behet e qarte ajo qe kam shpjeguar se Isaku eshte bir i premtimit dhe jo te tjeret.
Kur thote dy bij nuk behet fjale per jeten e Abrahamit pas vdekjes se Sares sepse Sara kishte vdekur ne kapitullin 23 . Bibla nuk ka kontradikte por eshte Pali i cili po flet per zanafillen kapitujt para kapitullit 24 .
Pali po flet per kohen kur Abrahami kishte vetem dy bij per te perdorur kete si nje ilustrim ne lidhje me temen e shpetimit. Ketu nuk ka kontradikte.
madje tek Gal 4:28-31 Pali eshte duke perdorur perseri kete ilustrim qe kristianet e galatise te kuptojne se cdo te thote te jesh bir i premtimit. 
Isaku ishte bir i premtimit jo Ismalei. Prandaj Pali perdor keto dy femije te lindur por ai nuk po flet per kohen e pasvdekjes se Sares por per kohen kur ajo jetonte. Nese e lexon ne kontekst thuhet se ne jemi bij te se lires( Sara) jo te skllaves (Agari)
A po e mohoin faktin Pali qe Abrahami u martua perseri pas vdekjes se Sares ?JO
Ai nuk po e permend fare ate.Palit nuk i intereson ai moment ne jeten e abrahamit . Palit i intereson nje tjeter moment.

Pra ketu nuk ka asnje kontradikte.

Nes ke paqartesi me thuaj.

----------


## albani1

keqkuptimi ose moskuptimi eshte tek fjala *i vetemlindur* 

Kjo per shkak se sot ne kohet moderne kete fjale e kuptojme si te gjithe ata qe jane lindur prej dilkujt.
Por ne fakt ne ate kohe kuptohej si ata qe trashegonin emrin e te atit.

Isaku trashegoi emrin e te atit dhe jo Ismaeli .

e njejta gje edhe per bijte e Keturahut , por keqkuptimi tjeter eshte se Pali nuk pemend ata bij te keturahut sepse nuk i perdor si alegori . Palit i intereson te permendi vetem ata bij qe i takojne kohes kur Sara ishte akoma ne jete, por Pali nuk po mohon egzistencen e tyre.

----------


## albani1

Dua te kuptojme se Ateizmi ka bazen e tij ne evolucion . Pa evolucion nuk ka ateizem sepse perndryshe nuk mund te shpjegohet fakti qe cdo gje egziston rreth nesh.

Evolucioni flet per jeten ne toke si nje jete ne evoluim. Pra se ne fillim kane qene te tjera qenie ne toke te cilat kane evoluar dhe kemi ardhur sot deri tek njeriu.

Presupozohet se njeriu ka ardhur nga majmuni.

Pervec kesaj evolucioni nuk le as mbrapa teorine se ka jete diku larg ne nje galaktike tjeter me forma te tjera te jetes.
Keto forma te tjera te jetes jane quajtur UFO.

Ufo jane forme jete me inteligjente se njeriu dhe me te perparuara.
Nese do te ishte keshtu ato do te na kishin gjetur.

Mirepo keto teori jane hedhur fuqimisht ne kohe kur bota nuk kishte nje shkence te perparuar  si sot.
Por sot ? Sjhkenca ka mjete me te perparuara dhe perseri nuk gjejme asnje teori te qendrueshme nga ajo kohe .
Teorite e ufove nuk jane vertetuar asnjehere ato jane vetem ne mendjet njerezore te ashtuquajtura inteligjente.

Kaq inteligjente sa qe  flasin per Alienet sikur te kishin fuqi te tilla te mbinatyreshme saqe mund te shkaterrojne krejt sistemin tone diellor.

Keto fuqi shihen neper filma shkencore ose fantazishkencore, shihen neper perrala me kartone , duke bere keshtu te mundur te gjithe te njihen me keto teori.

Psh Alienet thuhet se paskan nje fuqi te tille sa qe vetem me nje shikim do te shkaterronin nje turme te tere.
A mund te jete sjhkence kjo valle? Si ka mundesi qe shkenca te hedhe poshte mrekullite e bibles dhe te lartesoje fuqite e mbinatyrshme te Alieneve?

Nje pyetje kjo per tu menduar.



Shkenca nuk mund te jete shkence nqs nuk i permbahet ligjeve te natyres ne lidhje me teorite qe nxjerr.
Psh na tregohet qe UFO-t jane te rrumbullakta ne forme disqesh dhe qe fluturojne me nje shpejtesi shume me te madhe se ajo e eres.

A mund te ndodhe valle qe nje disk fluturues te fluturoje ketu ne mes te ligjit te gravitetit dhe aerodinamikes me nje shpejtesi qe e kalon ate te eres?

SI mendoni ju?
Te jete shkence valle kjo?

DUhet te kuptojme qe keto gjera jane krejtesisht te pamundura te ndodhin.

Madje jo vetem kaq por si per tu tallur na thuhet se keto disqe fluturuese mund te kalojn edhe shpejtesin e drites.

A di cfare?
shpejtesia e drites eshte  c= 300000000 km / sek


A thua ta arrije disku fluturues kete shpejtesi?

nejse une nuk jam shkencar dhe nuk do te me vere veshin mua asnjeri.



Na thuhet qe te besojme se keta aliene kane keto fuqite mbinatyrore. E di se c do te thote kjo?

Kjo do te thote se shkenca i beson shume fuqive mbinatyrore  dhe me duket se po kthehet ne fe.

Kini kujdes se mos u vjen Alieni tek dera e shtepise dhe duhet me e adhurur pastaj me i rene nder kembe se eshte me fuqi mbinatyrore jo per gje, eshte me i forte se ty.

----------


## EuroStar1

Ateiste nuk kane asnje shkak per te besuar ne Zot

Ndersa besimtaret te vetmen baze per te besuar ne Zot kane librat.

Ateistet i kane hedhur poshte librat e besimtareve me fakte shkencore dhe filozofike.

Besimtaret i mbrojne librat pa asnje argument, por i sillen rrotull shpjegimeve po me ane te librave fetare gje qe jan hedhur dhe sterhedhur poshte me mijra here nga Ateistet.

Ateistet te thone qe 1 + 1 = 2

Besimtari thote 1 + 1 = 3  Shpjegimi ku eshte ? I vetmi shpjegim eshte qe Zoti e ka bere te fshehte, thot besimtari

Ateistet thone Atomi

Besimtaret thone fantazma , lugati , dragoi me flake

Etj, etj, etj

----------


## Marduk

> Se pari faleminderit qe pranove te diskutosh.
> Doja te dija qe nese ti ke lexuar biblen vete apo ke lexuar vetem disa vargje qe i ke pare ketu ne forum te Ateizmit per efekt kontadikte?
> 
> Duke pare keto vargje dhe duke i marre ashtu nje nga nje do te duket sikur bibla ka gabime ose kontradikta. Por nese i shikojme me mire keto vargje me gjithe pasazhin perkates dhe po te hetojme me kujdes ne bibel sikur te ishim studius ne lidhje me personin e Perendise do te kishte nje kuptim me te qarte.


Gjeja e pare qe duhet ti themi vetes ose dikujt eshte qe te mos u themi tjerve a e ke lexu Biblen ose qysh e ke lexu. Kur folmi per nje dukuri qe na rrethon te gjithve eshte mire qe te heshtin gjerat personale se a e ka lexu Biblen ndokush apo Kuranin por te mirremi me faktin se ku po dalmi dhe qysh po e zgjedhmi menyren qe te jemi me te kuptueshem. Pra mos pyt dikend se qysh e ka lexu Biblen ose Kurani ose cfaredo gjeje tjeter me rendesi qe te flasim per ate dukuri qe na rrethon.




> Une besoj se kjo puna e Abrahamit nuk eshte kontradikte por nje interpretim.
> Nqs e njohim biblen dhe kulturen e bibles atehere do te kuptojme edhe ato qe bibla thote.Bibla eshte shkrojtur ne nje kulture te tille qe per ne nuk eshte shume e njohur si Shqipetar.
> Bibla eshte fjale e Zotit por e frymezuar nga Ai por eshte shkrojtur nga dore njerezore.
> Bibla nuk pretendon te kete rene nga qielli sic pretendon kurani . Pastaj qe dicka te jete hyjnore nuk kekrohet qe te kete rene nga qielli keshtu ne menyre misterioze. Perendia perdor njerez ne bibel dhe jane njerezit e Perendise ata qe e shkruajne biblen ne kohera te ndryshme. Nuk eshte e thene qe dicka qe se kuptojme ne si shqipetare eshte e gabuar. Nuk eshte e thene qe dicka qe ne si njerez te koheve te sotme nuk e kuptojme te jete e gabuar.


Une Biblen e lexoj dhe si Shqipetar vetem perkthimi mundet te na ndryshoj ne kuptimin e saj ose s'ka pas ndonje perkthyes jo te mire per Bibel ckas mundet te ndodh, por le ta lejm anash perkthyeshmerin te flasim per Abrahamin...




> Ka menyra te ndryshme te te kuptuarit te gjerave dhe kjo nuk do te thote se jane gabim.
> 
> Psh shqipetaret kur ndodh nje vdekje per respekt te familjes qe i ka ndodhur fatkeqesia do te fikin tv dhe cdo lloj muzike. Por ne amerike ndryshon puna atje kendohet kenga ''Sa hir madheshtor''. A dmth kjo se e kane gabim amerikanet? Jo ata ate kulture kane. Ne shqipetaret kemi kulture tjeter. Kush eshte kultura me e mire? Nuk ka kulture me te mire , te gjitha kulturat kane brenda vetes dicka te mire .


Fakt qe kan te mire por s'duhet me thane qe jan te gjitha te njojta dhe te verteta. Sepse po ta kishum kultin e Vertet s'do te kishim pas nevoj per shume kulte por do te ishte nje. Por kshtu s'mundet me ndodh kurr ndermjet kulteve, sepse kultet jan bere ne menyren se si ka qen ana gjeografike ne ate vend dhe me Natyren e kan lidh kultin dmth behet fjal per Natyr por ne vende te ndryshme jan dallimet por t'mir ka cdo Kult.




> Keshtu eshte puna edhe me shprehjet qe ne lexojme ne bibel.
> Abrahamit i ishte premtuar nje djale--Zanafilla 15:5 Perendia i thote se ai qe do te dale nga e perbrendshmja e Abrahamit do te jete trashegimtar i tij.
> Pra Zoti i premton nje trashegimtar. Por jo nje qe do te linde brenda shtepise se Abrahamit ( ndonje sherbetor ose skllav) por nga fara e Abrahamit dhe barku i Sares. Perendia e konsidronte jo trashegimtar ate qe do te lindte nga nje burr tjeter ose nje grua tjeter pervec Abrahamit dhe Sares.
> 
> Por cfare beri Sara? Ajo nuk pati besim dhe e shtyu burrin e saj te shkonte tek Agari tek nje skllave. Por Perendia kish thene qe jo bir i ndonje tjetere por vetem biri i te lires i sares jo i skllaves . Pra nuk do te ishte trashegimtar biri i skllaves qe lindi sipas mishit jo sipas premtimit.---- Zanafilla 16:2


Do te thote qe Abrahami disa udhezime nuk i ka marr nga Zoti apo jo? Se pasi ka pas marredhenje edhe me skllaven aty nuk ka pas dore Zoti a? Vetem me Saren eshte bere premtimi?




> Perendia ja perserit premtimin Abrahamit tek zanafilla 17:1-8 Por eshte duke i thene se do ta bente baba te nje shumice kombesh dhe madje baba te frytshem. Perendia i premton se do te jete Peendia i pasardheseve te tij dhe ata do te jene populli i Tij. Perendia i premton Abrahamit se do te banoje ne vendin qe do ti jepte si trashegimi atij dhe pasardhesve te tij.
> Por lind pyetja a ishte trashegimtar iIsmaeli?JO
> Ismaeli nuk ishte trashegimtar.Por vetem ai qe do te lindte prej Abrahamit dhe Sares do te ishte trashegimtar dhe pasardhesit e tij.
> Kete premtim Zoti e ben edhe ndaj Sares tek zanafilla 18:10
> Perendia i premton Sares se ajo do te linde nje djale dhe ai do te sihte trashegimtari.
> Lexojme tek Zanafilla 20:12-13 se Perendia e lejoi Ismalein te largohej sepse nuk do te ishte trashegimtar i emrit te Abrahamit por vetem Isaku do te ishte trashegimtar i emrit te Abrahamit dhe si pasoj edhe i tokes se premtuar dhe i pasurive te abrahamit . Per kete aresye Isaku quhet si djali i vetmlindur sepse eshte i vetmi trashegimtar i ermit te Abrahamit.Ismalei nuk ishte trashegimtar i emrit te Abrahamit , por Perendia eshte i hirshem dhe nuk e mohon krijesen e Tij Perendia nuk kishte bere asnje gabim por Abrahami dhe Sara bene gabim , Megjithate Zoti kujdeset edhe per Ismalein duke e bere edhe ate te shumohej dhe duke nxjerre edhe nga ai nje komb .
> Por vetem Iskau do te trashegonte emrin e abrahamit dhe keshtu do te ishte i vetmlindur bir prej abrahamit qe trashegonbte emrin e Abrahamit.
> Kjo eshte nje menyre se si i shikon gjerat bibla dhe Zoti. A ka apo jo padrejtesi tek Zoti kjo eshte teme tjeter por ketu shikojme qe nuk ka kontradikte ne bibel per shkak te nje shprehje qe nuk mund te kuptohet sot sipas menyres qe ne mendojme sot .


Atehere cfar ka dasht qe te futet ne Bibel Ismaeli? Per cfare arsye u dasht qe te jete Ismaeli ne Bibel? Pasi Ismaeli nuk ka qen as trashegimtar i Abrahamit nje ashtu as nje Profet i Zotit cfar ka dasht qe te jete i shkruar ne Bibel emri i tij? Kjo u dasht te jete jasht Historis se Bibles sepse Ismaeli ne kete rast s'paska pune me Zotin por vetem ka qen bir i Abrahamit prej Mishi dhe Gjaku.

Atehere ketu po del se Bibla po e ka ni kontradikte sepse ai qe nuk eshte i permendur ne emrin e Zotit nuk ka nevoj qe te jete i shkruar ne Biblen e Shenjt, por vetem te jete nje Besimtar dhe perules ndaj Zotit. Qekjo eshte menyra me e mire te te qenurit interpretimi i Ismaelit ne Bibel. Por Bibla na tregon edhe per Ismaelin si Profet ne Zotin. Atehere lind pytja cfar ka qen Ismaeli vetem nje bir i Abrahamit apo edhe Profet qe e ka kushtuar jeten e vet Zotit siq ka bere Abrahami?




> Pse quhet i vetem lindur? Kam shpjeguar me larte , plus qe po te shikojme nuk mohohet aspak se abrahami kishte edhe bij te jtere por ka nje dallim mes atij qe ka lindur prej sares dhe atyre qe kane lindur prej grave te tjera. Isaku do te trashegonte emrin e Abrahamit kurse te tjeret jo.
> Edhe me Krishtin nes e shikon ne bibel thuhet se eshte i vetemlindur Bir prej Atit . Perendia ka lindur edhe bij te tjere ne aspektin shpirteror , qe jane te krishteret te cilet jane lindur nga Fryma por Jezusi eshte ndryshe nga yte krishteret . Ka nje dallim mes Jezusit dhe kristianeve prandaj quhet i vetemlindur Jezusi sepse eshte Ai qe trashegoi cdo gje dhe qe kete trashegim ia dha kishes.Kisha nuk e mori trashegimin direkt nga Ati por nga Krishti .


Une vetemlindur e mendova ne menyren qe djem tjer s'ka pas Abrahami por po e lajm prap ne menyren tende mos te vazhdojm me tutje per kete pune...

Deshta me dyt mendimin tend rreth Krishtit si biri i Zotit si mundet te kete bir Zoti, ose si e ka krijuar? A mundesh me ma tregu t'pakten ne menyren me te thjesht...edhe si mundet te ekzistoj Shpirti pasi u permend nga ti dhe Zoti qe i ka pas shpirterisht disa Profet per me ba thirrje ne nje ZOT?




> Edhe keta nuk ishi bij te premtimit por te mishit dmth qe ishte nje mekat i Abrahamit ose nje veper e drejtuar nga menyra e te menduarit te Abrahamit jo e drejtuar nga Zoti.


Per keta bij te tjer te Abrahamit me mir ka qen te mos ishin ne Bibel fare se po me le medyshje se cfar kan dasht te jen ne Bibel kur s'kan pas thirrje prej Zotit, e mue s'po me ndoket dicka konkrete qe u dasht me i permend ne Bibel kurse ne Historin e Abrahamit PO. Sidoqoft s'eshte problem.




> Ketu behet e qarte ajo qe kam shpjeguar se Isaku eshte bir i premtimit dhe jo te tjeret.
> Kur thote dy bij nuk behet fjale per jeten e Abrahamit pas vdekjes se Sares sepse Sara kishte vdekur ne kapitullin 23 . Bibla nuk ka kontradikte por eshte Pali i cili po flet per zanafillen kapitujt para kapitullit 24 .
> Pali po flet per kohen kur Abrahami kishte vetem dy bij per te perdorur kete si nje ilustrim ne lidhje me temen e shpetimit. Ketu nuk ka kontradikte.
> madje tek Gal 4:28-31 Pali eshte duke perdorur perseri kete ilustrim qe kristianet e galatise te kuptojne se cdo te thote te jesh bir i premtimit.
> Isaku ishte bir i premtimit jo Ismalei. Prandaj Pali perdor keto dy femije te lindur por ai nuk po flet per kohen e pasvdekjes se Sares por per kohen kur ajo jetonte. Nese e lexon ne kontekst thuhet se ne jemi bij te se lires( Sara) jo te skllaves (Agari)
> A po e mohoin faktin Pali qe Abrahami u martua perseri pas vdekjes se Sares ?JO
> Ai nuk po e permend fare ate.Palit nuk i intereson ai moment ne jeten e abrahamit . Palit i intereson nje tjeter moment.
> 
> Pra ketu nuk ka asnje kontradikte.
> ...


Gjithcka OK

----------


## Marduk

Dua te kete nje kjartesi edhe ne keto Kapituj sepse nuk tregon kjart krijimin e Gjallesave ne toke Bibla.

Si jane krijuar kafshet?

Ujë

Zanafilla 1:20
Pastaj Perëndia tha: "Të mbushen ujërat rrituni me të madhe krijesë që lëviz dhe ka jetë, dhe të fluturojnë zogjtë lart mbi tokë në kupën e hapur e qiellit.

Toke

Zanafilla 2:19
Dhe nga dheu Zoti Perëndi formoi tërë kafshët e fushës dhe tërë zogjtë e qiellit.

Pra me i shtjellu mir qeto dy Kapituj jane shum kontradikte me njera tjetren sepse, e para tregon qe Zogjt qe jan ne uje te fluturojn. Kurse ana Biologjike Evolucioniste thuhet se shkaku i shpendeve eshte qe ka ardh si rezultate i Evolcuionit qe me shume kohe ka ardh deri tek fluturimi i Zogjve dhe gjeja e pare si levizese ne Toke ka qen prej UJIT dmth Uji eshte burimi kryesor i jetes ne toke qe ka ardh dej ne shkallen Evolutive te gjallesave ne Toke. E jo perniher me ti kriju nje Gjalles edhe dil fluturo...

Kurse e dyta eshte edhe me katastrofike se sa e para, se ka dal ne kundershtim me te paren, anipse e para po me ndoket me e mir se sa e dyta, por prej te dytes s'mundet te jene shpendet qe fluturojn pa kohen dhe hapesiren dhe levizjen e gjallesave. Pra ketu kemi kontradikte te madhe qe s'jep shpjegim, nje ashtu nuk din se ciles duhet ti besojm...

----------


## Marduk

> Dua te kuptojme se Ateizmi ka bazen e tij ne evolucion . Pa evolucion nuk ka ateizem sepse perndryshe nuk mund te shpjegohet fakti qe cdo gje egziston rreth nesh.
> 
> Evolucioni flet per jeten ne toke si nje jete ne evoluim. Pra se ne fillim kane qene te tjera qenie ne toke te cilat kane evoluar dhe kemi ardhur sot deri tek njeriu.


Nuk eshte e sakt kjo qe po e thua sepse Ateizmi tregon per mos ekzistenc ndaj Zotrave ose vetem nje Zoti. Eshte fakt se Evolucioni eshte dhe na ndryshon te gjithve sepse vet Natyra eshte ne levizje e kjo e shkakton Evolucionin ose shakun dej te pasoja A Priori. E po te mos ishte Natyra ne Levizje mundet te ishte shum gjera te ndryshme. Por fet tregojn qe as Toka nuk ka qen ne Levizje por prej Isac Njutonit u hedh posht kjo Teori nga Fet dhe Shkenca ka ba nje hap perpara kundra Fejes, per ate e kan digj ne turr te druve Shkenctarin. E kjo eshte nje gabim nga besimtarit si te devotshem ndaj Zotit. DMTH Gabim. 

Pra Ateizmi mundet ti hudh posht Zotrat e kapet me Natyren kjo eshte nje fakt shum interesant se Ateizmi ka baz edhe ne Ekzistencializem por kjo nuk ndryshon cikli qe Ateizmi mundet te humb ose t'ju lekundet Temeli se shum mir e spjegon edhe Filzofoi Frances Zhan Paul Sarter: "Ekzistencializmi nuk është aq ateist sa të konsumohet duke provuar se zoti nuk ekzsiton. Përkundrazi, pohon se edhe nëse zoti do të ekzistonte, kjo s'do të ndryshonte kurrfarë gjëje." 

Ne qoftese e kupton kete thenje atehere Ateizmi eshte i pamposhtur.




> Pervec kesaj evolucioni nuk le as mbrapa teorine se ka jete diku larg ne nje galaktike tjeter me forma te tjera te jetes.
> Keto forma te tjera te jetes jane quajtur UFO.
> 
> Ufo jane forme jete me inteligjente se njeriu dhe me te perparuara.
> Nese do te ishte keshtu ato do te na kishin gjetur.


Fakt qe Evolucioni ndodh kudo jo vetem ne kete Bote edhe te ndalet cdo gje vetem mbrenda ksaj botes, ku ka Materje-Levizje aty ka Evolucion. Ku nuk ka Materje-Levizje nuk ka Evolucion dmth eshte Boshllek s'ka as Kohe as Hapesir dmth nuk Ekziston. Edhe kjo i jep shtytje Ateizmit ekzistencialist qe ku ka Natyr ka edhe jete por keto gjera jan ne dor te Njeriut qe duhet te hulumtohen nga Shkenctart e ndritur.




> Mirepo keto teori jane hedhur fuqimisht ne kohe kur bota nuk kishte nje shkence te perparuar si sot.
> Por sot ? Sjhkenca ka mjete me te perparuara dhe perseri nuk gjejme asnje teori te qendrueshme nga ajo kohe .
> Teorite e ufove nuk jane vertetuar asnjehere ato jane vetem ne mendjet njerezore te ashtuquajtura inteligjente.
> 
> Kaq inteligjente sa qe flasin per Alienet sikur te kishin fuqi te tilla te mbinatyreshme saqe mund te shkaterrojne krejt sistemin tone diellor.
> 
> Keto fuqi shihen neper filma shkencore ose fantazishkencore, shihen neper perrala me kartone , duke bere keshtu te mundur te gjithe te njihen me keto teori.
> 
> Psh Alienet thuhet se paskan nje fuqi te tille sa qe vetem me nje shikim do te shkaterronin nje turme te tere.
> ...


Po ta tham ty edhe te tjerve qe Ateizmi s'hudh posht kurgja mundesh me besu ose mos e beso po tham mbrenda saj qe ndodh ne Natyr jo jasht Natyres. Pra Ateizmi eshte nje Term qe te le ty ne dor te mendosh a po te mos mendosh me thell dhe me kete arrijm tek Dyshimi qe mundet te jete edhe dicka ne jete jo vetem te mbyllen syt deri tek nje cak deri tek nje Besim edhe te mos vazhdosh me tutje...Ateizmi eshte shkak i Racionalizmit. Pra Ateizmi e ka bazen e pare te menduarit sepse Mendja nuk ka skaj e per ate duhet te mendosh dhe kjo eshte nje gje e mire. Pra Ateizmi nuk te len ty kurgja qe t'ja hudhesh vetes nje bllokad ne tru por sa t'mujsh ti me mendu tek Ateizmi eshte e mireseardhur se Ateizmi ka t'bej me Mendim e jo me Besim.

Kurse per UFO-t as une nuk i besoj por kam mendim qe pasi ky Makrokozmos eshte shum i madh nuk duhet me thane qe jemi vetem ne dhe s'ka tjeter gje. Une mendoj qe ka shum gjera per tu spjeguar ne Univers vetem duhet kohe qe te gjejm fakte te reja...




> Shkenca nuk mund te jete shkence nqs nuk i permbahet ligjeve te natyres ne lidhje me teorite qe nxjerr.


Nuk te kuptova ketu?




> A mund te ndodhe valle qe nje disk fluturues te fluturoje ketu ne mes te ligjit te gravitetit dhe aerodinamikes me nje shpejtesi qe e kalon ate te eres?
> 
> SI mendoni ju?
> Te jete shkence valle kjo?
> 
> DUhet te kuptojme qe keto gjera jane krejtesisht te pamundura te ndodhin.
> 
> Madje jo vetem kaq por si per tu tallur na thuhet se keto disqe fluturuese mund te kalojn edhe shpejtesin e drites.
> 
> ...


Une po pajtona me ty por mendja e thell e njeriut mundet te bej shum gjera. Pra nuk eshte e cuditshme dicka qe del si e pamundur mundet te dal edhe e mundur ne qoftese aftesia e njeriut arrihet dej me nje cak shum te lart sa qe eshte ne gjendje ti thej edhe ligjet e Natyres. Gjithcka eshte e mundur por me mendimet qe i kemi tash nuk mundemi te flasim per keto gjera. Sepse dej me tash i kemi si te fantazume...per UFO-t s'kam dicka fakt konkret por si ne Ekzistenc mund ti pranoj, por per keto Video qe na tregojn ne Media une i quaj Bullshit...

----------


## albani1

> Ateiste nuk kane asnje shkak per te besuar ne Zot


Nuk kane por besojne ne UFO me fuqi te mbinatyrshme dhe qe bejn mrekullira te tilla sikur te ishin Zot.







> Ndersa besimtaret te vetmen baze per te besuar ne Zot kane librat.


Te pakten nbesimtaret u permbahen disa dokumentave historike qe perbejn fakt , por Ateistet kujt dokumenti i permbahen?







> Ateistet i kane hedhur poshte librat e besimtareve me fakte shkencore dhe filozofike.


Kjo nuk ka ndodhur asnjehere te pakten me biblen nuk ka ndodhur. vetem jane sjelle disa argumente por qe nuk jane fakte por vetem mendime, por mendimet nuk dmth se jane gjithmone te sakta.






> Besimtaret i mbrojne librat pa asnje argument, por i sillen rrotull shpjegimeve po me ane te librave fetare gje qe jan hedhur dhe sterhedhur poshte me mijra here nga Ateistet.


Faktet historike dhe arkeologjike per mua jane argument shume i forte.







> Ateistet te thone qe 1 + 1 = 2


Jo gjithmone nje dhe nje baraz dy.
Nje mace dhe nje mi nuk bejne me dy por 1







> Besimtari thote 1 + 1 = 3  Shpjegimi ku eshte ? I vetmi shpjegim eshte qe Zoti e ka bere te fshehte, thot besimtari


Besimtari nuk e thote kete por besimtari fut brenda edhe shumezimin si psh 1*3=3







> Ateistet thone Atomi


Atomet i kam studiuar me mire se ty 






> Besimtaret thone fantazma , lugati , dragoi me flake


Perkundrazi kristianet e vertete nuk e thone kete , por vetem ata qe besojne ne besytni , por ti mos i ngatero te gjithe besimteret me ata qe besojne ne besytni , pastaj edhe ateistet besojne ne mrekulli mbinatyrore te UFO-ve

----------


## Khaliq

Deshprimi me i madh i nje ateisti eshte se ne raste te veqanta nuk ka kujt ti falenderohet.

----------


## EuroStar1

Alban, je shum larg te vertetes. Cfar lidhje shikon ti mes Zotit dhe Ufove. Ufot jan ne studim nga shkenctaret dhe nese ka jete ne kete planet ,  mund te kete dhe ne planete te tjere dhe shkenctaret po e studjojn kete ceshtje. Ndersa Zoti nuk ka gjasa te kete gjurme ne asnje galaktike.

----------


## albani1

> Gjeja e pare qe duhet ti themi vetes ose dikujt eshte qe te mos u themi tjerve a e ke lexu Biblen ose qysh e ke lexu. Kur folmi per nje dukuri qe na rrethon te gjithve eshte mire qe te heshtin gjerat personale se a e ka lexu Biblen ndokush apo Kuranin por te mirremi me faktin se ku po dalmi dhe qysh po e zgjedhmi menyren qe te jemi me te kuptueshem. Pra mos pyt dikend se qysh e ka lexu Biblen ose Kurani ose cfaredo gjeje tjeter me rendesi qe te flasim per ate dukuri qe na rrethon.


Patjeter qe do te pyes sepse me duhet te di vertet si e ke lexuar biblen ketu nuk ka asgje te keqe.







> Une Biblen e lexoj dhe si Shqipetar vetem perkthimi mundet te na ndryshoj ne kuptimin e saj ose s'ka pas ndonje perkthyes jo te mire per Bibel ckas mundet te ndodh, por le ta lejm anash perkthyeshmerin te flasim per Abrahamin...


Ok edhe une nuk jam nje perkthyes i mire por kulturat e hebrenjve mund ti shikojme edhe ne bibel edhe sot ne jeten e perditshme te nje hebreu.







> Fakt qe kan te mire por s'duhet me thane qe jan te gjitha te njojta dhe te verteta. Sepse po ta kishum kultin e Vertet s'do te kishim pas nevoj per shume kulte por do te ishte nje. Por kshtu s'mundet me ndodh kurr ndermjet kulteve, sepse kultet jan bere ne menyren se si ka qen ana gjeografike ne ate vend dhe me Natyren e kan lidh kultin dmth behet fjal per Natyr por ne vende te ndryshme jan dallimet por t'mir ka cdo Kult.


Edhe une kam thene qe nuk kane cdo gje te mire kulturat por kane te mirat e tyre, kultura hebre eshte pak ndryshe sepse ne shumicen e rasteve bazohet tek fjala e Zotit( per mua)  Pra jemi dakort qe kur studiojme biblen duhet te marrim parasysh te gjitha faktet historike, politike, sociale, kulturore, gjeografike, emocionale etj, qe permban bibla.





> Do te thote qe Abrahami disa udhezime nuk i ka marr nga Zoti apo jo? Se pasi ka pas marredhenje edhe me skllaven aty nuk ka pas dore Zoti a? Vetem me Saren eshte bere premtimi?


Por sigurisht qe Abrahami nuk ka marre asnje udhezim nga Zoti ne lidhje me Agarin , ishte Sara ajo qe e shtyu Abrahamin te shkonte tek Agari. Kjo tregon madje qe Abrahami ne kete moment te jetes nuk pati besim tek Zoti , por me pas ne lidhje me djalin e premtimit abrahami pati besim tek Zoti deri sa erdhi Isaku ne jete.Nuk eshte e thene se nqs je nje profet i Zotit duhet te jesh i persosur . Asnje profet i Zotit nuk eshte i persosur por Perendia eshte i persosur. Perendia nuk pret qe te jemi te persosur per ti sherbyer Atij por na pranon ashtu sic jemi dhe na ndrysjhon karakterin tone avash avsh, sepse ne nuk jemi robota qe me telekomande te ndryshojme dhe fap, por kemi ndjenja dhe jemi qenie njereoze, Zoti i ndryshon njerezit nese e lejojne avash avash.




> Atehere cfar ka dasht qe te futet ne Bibel Ismaeli? Per cfare arsye u dasht qe te jete Ismaeli ne Bibel? Pasi Ismaeli nuk ka qen as trashegimtar i Abrahamit nje ashtu as nje Profet i Zotit cfar ka dasht qe te jete i shkruar ne Bibel emri i tij? Kjo u dasht te jete jasht Historis se Bibles sepse Ismaeli ne kete rast s'paska pune me Zotin por vetem ka qen bir i Abrahamit prej Mishi dhe Gjaku.


Marduk Zoti nuk perjashton askend per shkak se ka ndodhur nje mekat . Pastaj Ismaeli nuk kishte faj per mekatin e Abrahamit  Keshtu sic shprehesh ti i bie qe asnje person te mos jete shkruar ne bibel se te gjhithe kane mekatuar.
Por rendesia e Ismaelit nuk varet nga ajo se a do te kete nje thirrje nga Zoti apo jo. Ismaeli nuk ka qene profet por Zoti ama i dha nje bekim e beri edhe ate baba te nje kombi. Sepse Perendia nuk e hedh poshte krijesen e vet.






> Atehere ketu po del se Bibla po e ka ni kontradikte sepse ai qe nuk eshte i permendur ne emrin e Zotit nuk ka nevoj qe te jete i shkruar ne Biblen e Shenjt, por vetem te jete nje Besimtar dhe perules ndaj Zotit. Qekjo eshte menyra me e mire te te qenurit interpretimi i Ismaelit ne Bibel. Por Bibla na tregon edhe per Ismaelin si Profet ne Zotin. Atehere lind pytja cfar ka qen Ismaeli vetem nje bir i Abrahamit apo edhe Profet qe e ka kushtuar jeten e vet Zotit siq ka bere Abrahami?


Nuk eshte fare kontradikte kjo . Ismaeli nuk eshte permendur ne emrin e abrahamit thuhet nuk ka marre trashegimin e abrahamit jo nuk behet fjale per emrin e Zotit. Ismaeli ka qene njeri si ti dhe une kjo nuk do te thotese duhet patjeter te ishte profet. A je profet ti? Por ama jeton dhe je nje njeri, dhe nje dite ndofta emri jot do te shkruhet gjekundi ne histori.
Megjithate Ismaeli ishte edhe frut i mosbesimit te abrahamit. A ka sot njerez qe bejne gjera qe jane jashte vullnetit te Perendise? PO , bomba atomike e shlkaterrimit ne mase.





> Une vetemlindur e mendova ne menyren qe djem tjer s'ka pas Abrahami por po e lajm prap ne menyren tende mos te vazhdojm me tutje per kete pune...


Epo duhet ti permbahemi kultures se vendit ku zhvillohen ngjarjet.
Madje edhe sot nese nje femije nuk trashegon mbiemrin e te atit njihet si te ishte kopil, pra nuk njihet ligjerisht si te ishte femije i atij babai , por biologjikisht njihet por ligjerisht nuk njihet , nejse edhe kjo ka nje ndryshim me kulturen ne kohen e abrahamit.





> Deshta me dyt mendimin tend rreth Krishtit si biri i Zotit si mundet te kete bir Zoti, ose si e ka krijuar? A mundesh me ma tregu t'pakten ne menyren me te thjesht...edhe si mundet te ekzistoj Shpirti pasi u permend nga ti dhe Zoti qe i ka pas shpirterisht disa Profet per me ba thirrje ne nje ZOT?


Kjo ka te beje me menyren se si e koncepton ti Zotin. Une personalisht e konceptoj Zotin ashtu sic ma tregon bibla . Bibla me tregon se Perendia eshte Ati shpirteror i cdo krijese. Keshtu qe nuk eshte problem per mua te them se Zoti eshte babi im shpirteror. Nuk behet fjale per anen biologjike sepse Perendia eshte Shpirt nuk eshte mish.
Atehere une mund te tregoj vetem ate qe me thote bibla per Krishtin.
Perendia beri mrekulli dhe me ane te fuqise se Tij Ai beri qe ne barkun e marise pa patur nevoje fare per nderhyrje njerezore te vinte ne menyre njerezore Krishti.
A mund ta beje Perendia kete? Po perderisa eshte Perendi pse te mos e beje? Ketu nuk duhet te kete asnje cudi. Nese Perendia eshte i plotfuqishem Ai mund te beje cdo gje ehe kete.Zoti lind shpirterisht nje njeri nga a para ne kuptimin qe i jep njeriut qe beson nje zemer te re nje shpirt te ri qe eshte Shpirti i Perendise. Kjo quhet rilindje. Ndodh ne momentin qe Krishti permes Shpirtit te Zotit hyn realisht ne zemer te besimtarit. Dhe Shpirti i Zotit e ben ate nejri te ri ne kuptimi qe i jep deshira te reja mendime te reja, fuqi per te mposhtur mekatin dhe te keqen, etj.





> Per keta bij te tjer te Abrahamit me mir ka qen te mos ishin ne Bibel fare se po me le medyshje se cfar kan dasht te jen ne Bibel kur s'kan pas thirrje prej Zotit, e mue s'po me ndoket dicka konkrete qe u dasht me i permend ne Bibel kurse ne Historin e Abrahamit PO. Sidoqoft s'eshte problem.


Bibla nuk perjashton asnje njeri . Por lavdi Zotit qe i kemi se keshtu marrim shembull qe te jemi te kujdesshme qe te mos mekatojme edhe ne. Keshtu ne mesojme me shume per Zotin dhe jeten e profeteve. Psh Abrahami mekatoi, a mund te ndodhi kjo gje me nje besimtar sot ? po perderisa i ka ndodhur edhe abrahamitr mund te me ndodhe edhe mua . Por ama Zoti pati hir per Abrahamin a mund t kete per mua? Po sepse Ai nuk eshte i anshem Ai mund te me fale edhe mua dhe perseri te me plotesoje premtimet e Tij qe me ka bee edhe pse une ndonjehere nuk i besoj plotesisht.

----------


## albani1

Nuk eshte e sakt kjo qe po e thua sepse Ateizmi tregon per mos ekzistenc ndaj Zotrave ose vetem nje Zoti. Eshte fakt se Evolucioni eshte dhe na ndryshon te gjithve sepse vet Natyra eshte ne levizje e kjo e shkakton Evolucionin ose shakun dej te pasoja A Priori. E po te mos ishte Natyra ne Levizje mundet te ishte shum gjera te ndryshme. Por fet tregojn qe as Toka nuk ka qen ne Levizje por prej Isac Njutonit u hedh posht kjo Teori nga Fet dhe Shkenca ka ba nje hap perpara kundra Fejes, per ate e kan digj ne turr te druve Shkenctarin. E kjo eshte nje gabim nga besimtarit si te devotshem ndaj Zotit. DMTH Gabim. 

Pra Ateizmi mundet ti hudh posht Zotrat e kapet me Natyren kjo eshte nje fakt shum interesant se Ateizmi ka baz edhe ne Ekzistencializem por kjo nuk ndryshon cikli qe Ateizmi mundet te humb ose t'ju lekundet Temeli se shum mir e spjegon edhe Filzofoi Frances Zhan Paul Sarter: "Ekzistencializmi nuk është aq ateist sa të konsumohet duke provuar se zoti nuk ekzsiton. Përkundrazi, pohon se edhe nëse zoti do të ekzistonte, kjo s'do të ndryshonte kurrfarë gjëje." 

Ne qoftese e kupton kete thenje atehere Ateizmi eshte i pamposhtur.



Fakt qe Evolucioni ndodh kudo jo vetem ne kete Bote edhe te ndalet cdo gje vetem mbrenda ksaj botes, ku ka Materje-Levizje aty ka Evolucion. Ku nuk ka Materje-Levizje nuk ka Evolucion dmth eshte Boshllek s'ka as Kohe as Hapesir dmth nuk Ekziston. Edhe kjo i jep shtytje Ateizmit ekzistencialist qe ku ka Natyr ka edhe jete por keto gjera jan ne dor te Njeriut qe duhet te hulumtohen nga Shkenctart e ndritur.



Po ta tham ty edhe te tjerve qe Ateizmi s'hudh posht kurgja mundesh me besu ose mos e beso po tham mbrenda saj qe ndodh ne Natyr jo jasht Natyres. Pra Ateizmi eshte nje Term qe te le ty ne dor te mendosh a po te mos mendosh me thell dhe me kete arrijm tek Dyshimi qe mundet te jete edhe dicka ne jete jo vetem te mbyllen syt deri tek nje cak deri tek nje Besim edhe te mos vazhdosh me tutje...Ateizmi eshte shkak i Racionalizmit. Pra Ateizmi e ka bazen e pare te menduarit sepse Mendja nuk ka skaj e per ate duhet te mendosh dhe kjo eshte nje gje e mire. Pra Ateizmi nuk te len ty kurgja qe t'ja hudhesh vetes nje bllokad ne tru por sa t'mujsh ti me mendu tek Ateizmi eshte e mireseardhur se Ateizmi ka t'bej me Mendim e jo me Besim.

Kurse per UFO-t as une nuk i besoj por kam mendim qe pasi ky Makrokozmos eshte shum i madh nuk duhet me thane qe jemi vetem ne dhe s'ka tjeter gje. Une mendoj qe ka shum gjera per tu spjeguar ne Univers vetem duhet kohe qe te gjejm fakte te reja...



Nuk te kuptova ketu?



Une po pajtona me ty por mendja e thell e njeriut mundet te bej shum gjera. Pra nuk eshte e cuditshme dicka qe del si e pamundur mundet te dal edhe e mundur ne qoftese aftesia e njeriut arrihet dej me nje cak shum te lart sa qe eshte ne gjendje ti thej edhe ligjet e Natyres. Gjithcka eshte e mundur por me mendimet qe i kemi tash nuk mundemi te flasim per keto gjera. Sepse dej me tash i kemi si te fantazume...per UFO-t s'kam dicka fakt konkret por si ne Ekzistenc mund ti pranoj, por per keto Video qe na tregojn ne Media une i quaj Bullshit...



*
DO TE PERPIQEM QE TE SJELL NJE PERGJIGJE PER KETE POSTIM SHUME SHPEJT POR NUK MUND TE SJELL TANI SE KAM EDHE PUNE TE TJERA NUK MUND TE RRI GJITHE KOHEN KETU , KAM FAMILJE.*

----------

